# anyone else following Howard Stern story?



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

MODERATOR: I know that this might seem like it belongs in Media, but I really want to discuss the reasons behind the show being cancelled, and not the show itself.

First of all, let me say that I am not a big Howard Stern fan. I find him to be offensive and gross. I do not listen to him when I have the choice not to. I did listen to his show some this morning and yesterday. It seems to me that this is the first in an attack on the 1st admendment. It scares me! Since the whole TV/Boobie thing, it seems that the conservatives are using this as a reason to tell us what we should be listening too and what we should not. The FCC has way too much power IMO. I think that his show is popular and therefore, someone must want to listen to it. Yes, he is rude to women and is sexually offensive to me, but those women choose to go his show and get naked and be rated by him. PERSONAL CHOICE!

It is especially stupid that the "official" reason was that someone (a caller) used a racial slur. What they don't seem to care about is that he hung right up on them and said how stupid they are.

Could this be because he was pro-Bush and pro-Iraqi-war and now he is outspokenly against both? Maybe his audience is too big.

Is anyone else concerned about this.

Victorian

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmp...ia_stern_dc_13

Quote:

Radio shock-jock Howard Stern on Thursday blamed a conservative backlash prompted by the exposure of singer Janet Jackson (news)'s breast on television for the suspension of his show after a broadcast including talk of anal sex and offensive racial slurs.


----------



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

I am a Stern fan and usually listen most mornings.

Frankly, it's revolting. HOWEVER, the FCC didn't tell Clear Channel (an evil revolting company in itself - they have OFTEN "encouraged" employees to donate money for their republican lobbying purposes - like the company doesn't have enough money without getting poorly paid radio people to donate more) to take him off the air in those 6 markets.

That being said, Clear Channel is a huge republican party supporter. I said to my SO that it's obvious he's making points about the idiototic FCC actions (and the non actions of the Bush admin to stop them) and it's hitting too close to home so Clear Channel is getting nervous about people having ideas planted by Howard and going out and voting because of their outrage.

While one may think that it's good he's off in those small-medium markets, I really think it's going to go back and hit CC in the face if they are wishing to silence more liberal political viewpoints because almost anyone who was a Stern fan in those markets, their friends, those who have sympathy for the radio dj's, those who don't want 1930's Germany censorship are going to vote against the administration that's letting this happen.

Michael Powell may be all spiffy keen with computers and technology, and may have been appointed by Clinton, but he is allowing idiotic decisions to be made and frankly, it sickens me and scares me. The concept of personal responsibility and "if you don't like it, don't listen" seems to be completely foreign to way too many people.

ETA - I was listening on Tuesday when the incident apparently took place. Either it was cut before airing thanks to the god knows how many delays or it was stopped so fast and given so little attention that only the morons sitting at the radio with a pen and paper waiting for someone to slip up would have caught it.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by vein_
*

That being said, Clear Channel is a huge republican party supporter. I said to my SO that it's obvious he's making points about the idiototic FCC actions (and the non actions of the Bush admin to stop them) and it's hitting too close to home so Clear Channel is getting nervous about people having ideas planted by Howard and going out and voting because of their outrage.

*










I don't listen to him, but because of this I listened (as long as I could) to hear about the censorship issues and the show.

He kept on playing an excerpt from a Congress woman who is trying to initiate a bill about indecency after the Super Bowl "show".

Vein-Did you happen to get her name??

It seems that she lines her pockets with defense money and feels that a three day wait for buying a gun is too long and she is pushing to get it lessened! What morals!

And I was shocked to hear him go after Bush and Co regarding issues! He has changed his view!


----------



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

I heard that segment and just wanted to vomit.

That would be Congresswoman Heather Wilson. I hadn't heard of her before this and her pathetic outrage of the "disgusting stuff" that went on at the Super Bowl.

I did a search, however, and this peice of work seems to be a complete joke. http://www.wilsonwatch.org/ is amazing to see what she's done. It's vile. (and I'm a libertarian, who has more often voted republican than democrat, and STILL find her actions vile)

Stern started changing his position when the whole Patriot Act bs began - and really started going against the Bush administration with this FCC bs.

Jeeze, outed myself twice on the same thread - political affiliation and admitting I listen to and like Stern. I'll have to go hide under a rock again, I think.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

What I heard is not that his show is being cancelled but that is no longer going to be carried in 6 markets.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

On another board someone mention even Rush Limabaugh disagrees with limiting free speach!! He agreed with Howard Stern on this subject.

http://drudgereport.com/flash6rl.htm


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I never paid much attention to Howard Stern. Our lab tech often has his show on the radio. I thought he was rather sexist and pandering to the lowbrow male chauvenist crowd. But he was also funny sometimes and when I saw the movie about him I thought well, he did pioneer this thing so you have to give him credit for success.

Well, my admiration for him grew a thousand fold when I heard hiim talking about the gay marriage issue. He played speech clips from various "pro-family" groups and just called them for exactly what they were: "what the hell are you all so threatened about? how on earth does it hurt you if other people want to marry?" then he wished them all gay children, lol.

I think this type of censorship is so obviously a conservative backlash and it makes me sick. The same people who can't bear to see a breast on television will be dragging their kids to see Mel Gibson's bloodbath "the passion".







:


----------



## Curandera (May 17, 2003)

Gut reaction - I'm glad he's off the air - I dislike all the radio & TV shows where shock and hate spewing is going on. I find that kind of stuff disgusting and feel the more of that kind of mentality is in radio & TV the more acceptable it is in the everyday relationships. I don't want to think too much about what I just said because I have a feeling I'd have to deal with my dissonance between my feelings of freedom of speech and my disgust at where they take it. But I wouldn't be surprised if there would be less rage in the society if it weren't so reinforced by the media.

I want to add that I have nothing against nudity and homosexual marriages, I am not conservative, but I think he and so many others go too far. Glad he's gone!


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

He is NOT off the air... so your happiness is misplaced.
He is off six Clear Channel stations.
He is mostly distributed by Infinity stations.. so he is still on the air all over the place.

Clear Channel.. a verrry disgusting media group.. is one of the companies that has been under fire from Congress. It is doing a big, giant CYA.

Does that constitute censorship? Yeah, I'd argue that is does.
And that it is not only cowardly.. but most hypocritical.. on the part of Clear Channel.

It bums me out that I am going to have to speak out in support of someone as objectionable as I find Howard Stern.. but free speech makes for strange bedfellows.


----------



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

The only "hate spewing" I ever hear on Howard Stern is directed at Bush, the FCC, and those who want to take away the rights for people living in America.

There are a LOT of dj's that have come through talk radio that I dislike for one reason or another. A local dj has been making obnoxious comments all week because a news anchor at a local station recently came out as being a gay black man, a segment of the population you don't often hear about. Of course he's still on the air with not even a slap on the wrist because he's some unknown talk radio show dj who isn't in a top 5 market.

While this is nothing against you personally, Curandera, so please don't take it that way, I have major issues with those who claim to be liberal thinking and yet in the same breath want to promote censorship in a major way.

NO ONE is being forced to listen to the radio or watch tv. No one is forcing the guests that go on the talk shows to go on these shows. There are some who *won't* go on the shows because they believe it would hurt their career. When there are porn stars on, I often feel sorry for them and what happened in their lives to make them chose their profession. (And Stern often asks some what happened to them, as some are just obviously covering up pain in their lives)

I don't listen to Howard Stern and then go out and say "you know, I want to become a stripper because he seems to like strippers". Just because I listen to him does NOT mean I don't have my own thoughts and feelings about issues. As a matter of fact, I disagree with many of his views, but that's okay because he's not telling me how to think, he's an entertainer. He's there to provoke a reaction in people which in turn, brings in more listeners. I don't have "rage" from listening to Howard Stern, and really, think it's absolutely absurd that someone will "get" rage simply from listening to a radio dj.

I'm educted, I'm female, I'm a lot more conservative than many, and yet I think it is absolute vile that people will try to play morality police because *they* do not agree with it. Not everyone "agrees" with attachment parenting or allowing parents to chose not to vaccinate - does that mean some minority can take away OUR right to chose simply because THEY don't agree with it?


----------



## vein (Mar 7, 2003)

Just wanted to ad that the six markets affected by Clear Channel are Ft Lauderdale and Orlando FL, Louisville, KY, Rochester, NJ, San Diego, CA, and Pittsburgh, PA.

Infinity (owned by Viacom) owns the show and they have it on in 75 markets in the US.

The daily episode of "The Howard Stern Show" is also still on twice daily on the weekdays on the E! Channel.


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, as far as i am concerned, most talk radio is noise pollution.
And I think Howard Stern is infantile, sexist and obnoxious.

But I stand totally against what Clear Channel has done.


----------



## Curandera (May 17, 2003)

ummmm . . . had to recheck my post to see exactly where I spoke out in support of censorship . . . still searching . . . nope! I don't think it is there - I shared my gut reaction, even mentioned a bit my struggle. But I do feel that when certain barriers are broken through in what is acceptable to say and do in a society by the media, undeniably a very powerful influence on society, that those wil be reflected in the everyday life. I think we have the Rush Limbaughs, Ann Coulters, What's his name's show (former Mayor of Cincinnati), and the growing masses of like shows because the border to what is OK in a society keeps getting pushed. And the level of violence is also raising in the US. Where I live such shows just aren't there. Nudity is part of life and not seen as shocking, we have openly gay mayors, but such shows would never find an audience - why are they so prominent in the USA?

I'd like to see the shows out of the US, but maybe I'd just like to see them have less of an audience and not as a result of censorship. But go ahead - be pissed at me - I've just been camoflaging around here as a liberal - I'm really an ultra conservative waiting to trash you all, after I've won your trust!! hahahahahahah







:


----------



## Victorian (Jan 2, 2003)

:LOL don't worry, I have never trusted you! :LOL

I do think that unlike some of the dj's that yell at the guests and make them feel dumb, howard stern (HS)says some good stuff in a jerky-man friendly way. my dh listens to him and has not turned completely evil yet. In fact according to dh, he has heard some good advice on HS such as be nice to your pregnant wife, suck it up and attend the birth and be supportive, breastfeeding is good, don't blow into the vagina of pregnant woman (I am not kidding). And despite his sexual talk, he truely loves his girlfriend and it shows.

But regardless of the message, it is important that people have the right to be on the air. I wouldn't moarn the loss of the Limbaugh show, but I wouldn't wish him silenced. What is next? Our beloved listener-supported radio KBOO? NPR?

What is the saying? "I may not agree with what you are saying, but I will fight to the death to protect your right to say it".

I am really suprised that the FCC is consitutional at all. I for one would love to have personal resposibilty for what I look at, watch, listen to, etc. I will also be happy to except responsibility for my children.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

I listen frequently to the station (Clear Channel, in Orlando) where they removed him. The other talk personalities are also taking cues and toning down their language, etc. Frankly, I am digusted by Clear Channel's choice, see it as censorship and am waiting to see how this all ends up.

I heard the morning in question and actually heard the segment. It was gross. I don't like hearing men speak that way, so I turned it off. I'm sure many others around the country responded in much the same way. The caller used hate-speech and Howard Stern et. al., gave him very little comment. It was quite a nondescript moment, to be honest.

Just wondering where this all might end? Real radio (104.1 here in FL) has been battling the religious right in Orlando for YEARS over these issues. They have people who tape and send their shows in to the FCC ALL the time. A comment was made yesterday on one of the shows that this is only a matter of time until someone there crosses the boundaries of community morality and gets the shows cancelled.

Who makes these community standards? The gov't? No thanks. Don't they control enough?

Amanda


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:

Who makes these community standards? The gov't? No thanks. Don't they control enough?
Yeah. What you said.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for the link vein. Lining your pockets with Enron $$ is no joke! They also had this about Clear Channel

Quote:

Free Media? Clear Channel radio gave more political contrabutions than any other TV/radio company(80% to Republicans) $318,501
Not so free.

I rarely listen to his show but disagree with censorship. His TV show is even worse!

Originally posted by Piglet68

Quote:

I think this type of censorship is so obviously a conservative backlash and it makes me sick. The same people who can't bear to see a breast on television will be dragging their kids to see Mel Gibson's bloodbath, "The Passion"







.
:

ITA!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I love Howard. Honestly. I'm sickened by this recent trend by the FCC (as a former radio dj, I have my own name for this agency!).

It's disgusting and is all about politics.

Blech.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I think this happened because of the Superbowl halftime show; an unintended consequence.

too bad...he has been on for 20 years+, and now they decide he is too racy?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Dear Curandera:

Jerry Springer? The former mayor of Cincinnati, and now shock jock talk show host.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think I've listened to Howard Stern once in my life, but hey, why should that disqualify me from throwing my .02 in? :LOL

Howard Stern is a big intactivist - I have read excerpts from his show of his anti-circumcision statements. Given that that's probably more than most Americans will ever hear in the mainstream media about why circumcision is wrong (God knows most American doctors have completely abdicated their responsibility on informed consent







: ), I'm really sorry that his message might not reach as wide a segment of the American public.

Howard Stern on circumcision


----------



## Curandera (May 17, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by applejuice_
*Dear Curandera:

Jerry Springer? The former mayor of Cincinnati, and now shock jock talk show host.*
Ok OK - I've slipped back in from Lent because I had to respond to a PM and couldn't resist. Applejuice - THAT'S IT!!! Thanks!!

I am now removing all my notices so I'll never know if someone has posted something. I'm giving up MDC for Lent and should be shamed for this. I'm really going now


----------



## the sunshine (Jul 31, 2003)

I just have to say that I'm amazed so many women like howard stern.

He is the most misogynist person I've ever seen. He hates women. He treats them like f*ck holes.

And he is worshipped for it. It really scares me.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Howard Stern does not hate women. He actually shows a lot of respect. To strippers, who don't get much. He applauds their life choices and their enhanced breasts.

Howard is intelligent and a radical. His imitators, however do not hold a candle to him. His TV show does not acurately reflect his radio show. The TV show goes for the visuals of course.

Howard is Dionysian and khthonic. And, dude, does he ever hate the FCC.


----------



## the sunshine (Jul 31, 2003)

respect?? by farting in their faces? by telling them how ugly they are, how fat they are, by putting them in contests to showcase how dumb they are?

by prostituting them? he got one woman to trade sex with a virgin guy for breast implants!

by asking men how many women they've f*cked, how it was, how much he'd like to f*ck her too?

I guess I just don't see it.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, I am torn on the Howard Stern thing. I think he's an a-hole but he is speaking out against circumcision so...I don't know what to say. He is a prick though.


----------

